# Pointless clinic appointment



## Emmal31 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all

I had a clinic appointment yesterday and they found protein in my urine which i've had the whole way through practically but they said that they needed to send it off for tests to see if i'm brewing anything and that if they found anything i would be given antibiotics I have no idea why they haven't done this before if it's a problem..? also when i've asked the diabetic team they've just said it's normal in diabetic ladies just means your diabetic to have protein in your urine. 

Despite being told on numerous occasions that at your next appointment you'll be told when your going to be induced I still haven't been told!!!??? I'm 38 weeks on sunday so i'll be demanding a date this friday because I'm not being put off any longer they've gone on about 'you do know diabetic ladies have to be induced two weeks early don't you' at every single appointment i've had through the whole nine months and now they just seem happy to leave me for another week until i'm 39 weeks surely this is risking my health and the baby's chances?  

I feel so fed up and frustrated I'm hoping that my diabetic team get behind me and tell the obestrician that they need to do it this monday coming, so we'll see. Sorry needed a little rant. 

Emma x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh Emma, you could do without all this stress and worry at this time - hope you get some answers soon (very soon!) Take care.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 19, 2010)

That is absolutely rubbish, I can't believe they have still not given you a date.  How long do you have to wait for the results of the urine test?
Rant away all you like - that is what we are here for.


----------



## am64 (Jan 19, 2010)

BIG HUGS EMMA ..get onto your midwife and demand some answers...you could say that you need to have some idea so that you've got your 'home support network' in place to help you when you get back home xx good luck deep breathes stay calm ...then get on that phone.


----------



## Steff (Jan 19, 2010)

GGRRR i feel so frustrated for you emma how long are they expecting you just go on and not know anything xxx hugs


----------



## Admin (Jan 19, 2010)

I was so keen to go to 39 weeks - but would never take that chance again, if there is another one...I was induced at 39+3 on the insistence of my gynae - and thank goodness i didn't fight it as Zac wasn't thriving on the morning I went to be induced despite an otherwise good pregnancy and good bs throughout. I agree baby far more important and I would absolutely insist they give you a date as soon as.

The protein one is a weird one - I am T1 diabetic and did not have it in my pregnancy - so poppycock to their theory! There are obviously no hard and fast rules on that one either!

I REALLY hope you get a date soon - please keep us informed xx


----------



## allisonb (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Emma

Sorry you've still not got your date!  How frustrating.  Like I've said before, this happened to me in my last pregnancy and I found it really annoying as I'd been working towards 38 weeks all the way along!

Maybe look on the bright side?  At least they're not desperate to get baby out, which can only mean that they're happy with her progress and yours??

Ax


----------



## rachelha (Jan 22, 2010)

Emma just wondering how you are doing?  Did you manage to get a date today?


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all,
Well I had the day from hell I went to my last growth scan at 10:30(scan was fine) had a lot of waiting around for the clinic they checked my urine again i had protein and something else in my urine and my blood pressure was a little high again so was told i've got pre-eclampsia. I was given a time to go in on monday to be induced and then sent to the day assesment unit to have the baby's heart beat monitored which took a few hours and they also took some blood sample's. I've got to go back in tomorrow and sunday for the heart beat to be monitored again, if things don't get any worse then i'll be induced as planned monday but if things do get worse then they'll be keeping me in and starting labour. I only got home at 7pm so have had one very long and stressful day, i'm hoping that tomorrow is a bit more simple and I only have to spend a couple of hours at the hospital. 

This could be my last post for a while if i get kept in but i'll try and update you if i'm allowed home tomorrow. Talk to you all soon.

Emma x


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Emma goodness me things are getting giong then, well i hope things go well if you dont get to post on here before monday all the best hun xxx


----------



## rachelha (Jan 23, 2010)

Emma - hope all goes really well.  I am sure we wont be first on your list of people to tell, but try and let us know at some point.
Will be thinking of you.


----------



## PhilT (Jan 23, 2010)

Emma, Hope everything goes ok for you and the baby.

Take care.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 23, 2010)

Well after being put on the wrong monitor for an hour today I then had to wait another hour to go on the same machine as yesterday which wouldn't work properly it finally worked and they said that they were happy with the baby's heart beat. They still want me to go back tomorrow though to make sure she's still doing okay but all looks good which is a huge relief. Thanks for all your supportive messages.

Emma x


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2010)

Pleased alls looking good Emma nice to see you on hun xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2010)

Ooh! Good news Emma - glad they got the machine working and that baby is doing well, not long to go now!


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Good news Emma - glad they got the machine working and that baby is doing well, not long to go now!



No not long at all I can't wait to meet my little girl


----------



## am64 (Jan 23, 2010)

good luck emma ...i was induced with my son (who was 16 yesterday!) because id gone 10days overdue....still took a while for the contractions to come and i remember having to walk and walk and walk!! Hope all goes well x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 23, 2010)

am64 said:


> good luck emma ...i was induced with my son (who was 16 yesterday!) because id gone 10days overdue....still took a while for the contractions to come and i remember having to walk and walk and walk!! Hope all goes well x



Thank you. I've been told it could take three days for labour to start so it might be a bit of a waiting game monday onwards x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 24, 2010)

3 days OMG, make sure you have a good stash of books/magazines.


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Emma,

Just to wish you all the very best - hope it all goes wonderfully smoothly for you from here on in!  Good luck! 

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 25, 2010)

Good Luck Emma, Hope everything goes well xx Thinking of you xxx


----------

